# Recall list



## Isismommy (Nov 16, 2011)

Due to the recent string of cat food recalls I wanted to find a site that I could check in on for recalls. This is the site that I found. It is really helpful. It seems like a lot of cat foods are being recalled for salmonella. Be sure to check it out! :shock:

https://www.avma.org/news/issues/recall ... fvalue=Cat


----------

